# Odd recording behavior



## Greg-MSN (4 mo ago)

Hello all, I have an interesting situation that I've not seen in my 22 years of using TiVo. Late last weekend I had a hard drive failure. I replaced the drive and everything is back up and running after a fresh setup routine. Everything is working fine and all my restored onepass recordings are writing fine... Except one. It happens to be Big Bang Theory. 

It had recorded 5 episodes so I tried to play one. It displays a screen that offers me to create a onepass or delete all episodes. None of the recorded episodes are listed like they normally would.

I deleted all episodes and waited for a new one to record. Same thing. I deleted the onepass and let it record a few more episodes. Same thing. I deleted the onepass, rebooted and let it record a few episodes, same thing.

As I said, I have extensive experience with TiVo and have never seen this behavior. Had anyone seen this or do you have any suggestions on what to check?

Thanks again!!

Greg


----------

